# d



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

dghgfh


----------



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Record Book Archery Deer*

i will have better pictures tongiht. This is all i have so far


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Record Book Archery Deer*

good looking buck. nice job


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Record Book Archery Deer*

Nice buck.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Record Book Archery Deer*

What unit unit is that off of?


----------



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Record Book Archery Deer*

GENERAL SEASON ARCHERY


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Record Book Archery Deer*

Looks a lot like Vernon country.


----------



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Record Book Archery Deer*

SOUTHERN UTAH


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Record Book Archery Deer*

Henries?


----------



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Record Book Archery Deer*

NO ITS NOT A LIMITED ENTRY UNIT. ITS GENERAL I SWEAR PEOPLE NEVER STOP HOUNDING ME


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Record Book Archery Deer*

lol


----------



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Record Book Archery Deer*

A ok ill tell u right where i shot it. in the heart!  ill take you if you put me on some elk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Record Book Archery Deer*

Very nice deer. Now everyone will hunt southern and creat overcrowding :wink:


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Record Book Archery Deer*

I'm going to go hunt southern now, along with 50 of my best friends, and 50 of each of their friends.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Record Book Archery Deer*

GPS coordinates for GPS coordinates, straight across.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Record Book Archery Deer*

There are alot of Elk north of Levan...I mean from the center of the state to the border of Idaho...lots of elk


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Record Book Archery Deer*

there's a few south of Levan too :wink:


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Record Book Archery Deer*

Zach. dosent your family own some property by Utah lake??????????????????????


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Record Book Archery Deer*

Weak Zack :roll: haha JK, Awesome deer bud, hope you left some more for me. I'll be down there in a month. I wanna hear the story of the hunt and hear some of the scouting stuff! Thats way neat to see him on a trail cam. Lets hear the dets!!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Record Book Archery Deer*



Zack Holdaway said:


> NO ITS NOT A LIMITED ENTRY UNIT. ITS GENERAL I SWEAR PEOPLE NEVER STOP HOUNDING ME


Easy, bud! Don't get your panties in a bunch!

What do you expect anyway? You shot a really nice buck (congrats, BTW!), so naturally people are going to wonder where you were. No need to get defensive, just  and know that you know where some bigguns hang out!

By the way- where exactly were you? :wink:


----------



## PACKFAN (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Record Book Archery Deer*

Great buck for an open unit, gives some of the rest of us hope for a chance at a buck like that. Great pictures and congrats.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Record Book Archery Deer*

very nice buck!!! something to be proud of for sure!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Lets See Some Record Book Archery Deer*

Zack will tell me...............we are tight!


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Lets See Some Record Book Archery Deer*

Good buck. That pic with the bunch of guys, is that your buck? Seen them on another forum. Had some trail cam pics of the deer before the hunt too didn't they?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Lets See Some Record Book Archery Deer*

Zack stop yelling all the time. *THAT'S A NICE ****ING BUCK!!!!!*


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Lets See Some Record Book Archery Deer*

Zach, thanks for the boots today. Saw your buck on your phone at work. SWEET! Was about to ask if you were on the forum.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Lets See Some Record Book Archery Deer*

It looks like a UL boat harbor buck.


----------



## BullCrazy76 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Lets See Some Record Book Archery Deer*

What forum did you see those pictures on? I wanted to see them up closer. Zack, post some bigger photos when you get a chance, thanks.


----------



## addicted-hunter (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Lets See Some Record Book Archery Deer*

Hey Zach those deer you guys killed down there are all sick Mason and Emersons deer were huge it is good to see you finaly got one down there too! Too bad that you didnt get a pic with all three p & y deer in one pic but congrats on the deer!


----------



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Lets See Some Record Book Archery Deer*

haha its not a ul boat harbor buck. you can read the street sign on the pic with the truck


----------



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Lets See Some Record Book Archery Deer*



honkerfool said:


> Good buck. That pic with the bunch of guys, is that your buck? Seen them on another forum. Had some trail cam pics of the deer before the hunt too didn't they?


 honker, yeah thats another buddies deer. its a straight 3x3. its scores around 155. Its a awesome buck. yeah was it on TU?


----------



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Lets See Some Record Book Archery Deer*



elk22hunter said:


> Zack will tell me...............we are tight!


give me your extended spot and we have a deal mister!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Lets See Some Record Book Archery Deer*

ZAC were'nt you the guy that was practicing a cow call one night at around 12:00 pm in LEHI? I thought I would play a prank and let out a bugle and you couldn't believe what you heard and came sneaking hoping to see a big ol stinky bull but all you saw was a short fat guy with a bugle. LOL :rotfl: 
Ya that was you! Hey don't worry about it it happens all the time on the hill that is why I leave the dang thing home.

Any way heck of a buck major congrats!!!


----------



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Lets See Some Record Book Archery Deer*



swbuckmaster said:


> ZAC were'nt you the guy that was practicing a cow call one night at around 12:00 pm in LEHI? I thought I would play a prank and let out a bugle and you couldn't believe what you heard and came sneaking hoping to see a big ol stinky bull but all you saw was a short fat guy with a bugle. LOL :rotfl:
> Ya that was you! Hey don't worry about it it happens all the time on the hill that is why I leave the dang thing home.
> 
> Any way heck of a buck major congrats!!!


\
haha yeah i remember that. yeah i just try to be nice. but people dont like me i guess ahah jk. but buckmaster you had any luck?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Lets See Some Record Book Archery Deer*

I had a huge 170" 3x5 at 70 yards did want to take the shot cause I thought he would come closer. I was wrong

last night I had a monster 2 point with eyeguards I was going to take. the buck was at 11,000 in goat country. the stalk took at least 4 hours and maybe more. It is all on film and will post it some day. the buck was only 23-24 wide but was very tall and heavy. I got to with in 15 yards and was looking under the wrong tree. he was on the left and I was looking straight ahead. IF I would have been using radios he would have been dead I think.


----------



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Lets See Some Record Book Archery Deer*



swbuckmaster said:


> I had a huge 170" 3x5 at 70 yards did want to take the shot cause I thought he would come closer. I was wrong
> 
> last night I had a monster 2 point with eyeguards I was going to take. the buck was at 11,000 in goat country. the stalk took at least 4 hours and maybe more. It is all on film and will post it some day. the buck was only 23-24 wide but was very tall and heavy. I got to with in 15 yards and was looking under the wrong tree. he was on the left and I was looking straight ahead. IF I would have been using radios he would have been dead I think.


dang what is up with the monster two points. i saw so many this year. i love the stalks. its all practice. its pretty cool


----------

